# Today is October 15th... Babyloss Rememberance Day



## collie_crazy

I know we remember our babies every second of every day but today is a good day of reminding everyone else - that they were our babies, they did exist, acknowledge them. 

I found this clip on YouTube tonight and it started the tears but its lovely. It has clips of candles burning for the 2008 Wave of Light. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKEzDnmjE0E&feature=player_embedded

I will be lighting my candle at 7pm and remembering all of our babies. I hope they are up there somewhere looking down on us all. I'm sure I will take a pic and add it here. It would be nice if anyone else wanted to light their candle and take a pic to add it too :hugs:

Lots of love to you and all our babies :kiss:


----------



## collie_crazy

PS I posted this as my facebook status: 

So far this October we have heard about Breast Cancer Awareness week and Chocolate week! I wonder how many of you realise that October 15th is Pregnancy and Infant Loss Rememberance Day, I will bet on not a lot of you! 17 babies die everyday in the UK from stillbirth, neonatal death and SIDS. Thats 255 babies this month alone so far. And thats stats only for the UK and does not include miscarriage statistics. An estimated 1 in 4 women will suffer from Babyloss and yet it is still a taboo subject that no-one wants to admit happens. October 15th and the event - International Wave of Light is your chance to stand up and say 'I remember our babies' - if everyone lights a candle at 7pm in their own time zone and leaves it burning for an hour there will be a wave of light across the world in rememberance of all of our babies gone too soon.


----------



## Nikki_d72

My candles are lit but I'm in NZ so probably one of the first of the wave af light, it's funny to think you are mostly all getting up from bed about now, I've been here 2 years and still not fully got used to it. They have been lit since 7pm and it's now 9:30, I don't really want to blow them out but will go lie in bed and watch some TV soon. 

Was very emotional for us all but nice to do. Hope all of you have a special time for your wee angels xxx


----------



## mhazzab

Nikki_d72 said:


> My candles are lit but I'm in NZ so probably one of the first of the wave af light, it's funny to think you are mostly all getting up from bed about now, I've been here 2 years and still not fully got used to it. They have been lit since 7pm and it's now 9:30, I don't really want to blow them out but will go lie in bed and watch some TV soon.
> 
> Was very emotional for us all but nice to do. Hope all of you have a special time for your wee angels xxx

it is a lovely thought that the wave of light has started already...I will be joining in, in a few hours xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I will be lighting my candle also, thanks for the reminder..My heart goes out to you all//
XOXOXOOXOX ooooo XOOXOXOXXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm so sorry, I started a thread in miscarriage support for pics of candles. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarr...post-pics-your-candles-here.html#post13402416

I thought it would look lovely to have all candles and messages to angels in one place.


----------



## babesx3

Thanks xxxx i will be lighting a candle at 7pm too..

the song i'm sure u all know, i would like to post also as a tribute to my charlie :kiss: and all the other beautiful angel babies :kiss:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c_U0ctrJDo

and my other charlie reminder song...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbN0g8-zbdY


and another...i could prob fill the hour of candle light with songs..would be a nice idea.... although would cry continuously..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I


----------



## KamIAm

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

It is only 9am here, I too, will be lighting my candle at 7pm... Cool to think the wave has already began and will continue this much longer:hugs:

I thought I'd share "My Emma remembering song"... :winkwink:

(Or at least try too, everytime I try to post a pic or video, I never rememeber how and just start clicking and pray for the best LOL) 

You girls have a blessed day and I will be thinking of you all and your lil ones:hugs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2CnUtVY35o

Xoxo!!!


----------



## KamIAm

Trying to upload a graphic that I just found ... Wanted to share with all, I also posted onto my facebook account .... Spreadin' the word:flower:


----------



## MummyStobe

I've not logged on for ages but had a sudden urge to today.

I wasn't aware that October 15th is Pregnancy and Infant Loss Rememberance Day so I'm really glad that I've seen this thread. I would have been gutted if I'd logged on tomorrow and realised I'd missed it. It's 5:45pm in the UK now and I've had a little panic that I haven't got a candle but I've just remembered there is one sat in a vase next to Max's photo so I'll be joining in the wave of light at 7pm to remember all our little angels. x


----------



## MummyStobe

collie_crazy said:


> PS I posted this as my facebook status:
> 
> So far this October we have heard about Breast Cancer Awareness week and Chocolate week! I wonder how many of you realise that October 15th is Pregnancy and Infant Loss Rememberance Day, I will bet on not a lot of you! 17 babies die everyday in the UK from stillbirth, neonatal death and SIDS. Thats 255 babies this month alone so far. And thats stats only for the UK and does not include miscarriage statistics. An estimated 1 in 4 women will suffer from Babyloss and yet it is still a taboo subject that no-one wants to admit happens. October 15th and the event - International Wave of Light is your chance to stand up and say 'I remember our babies' - if everyone lights a candle at 7pm in their own time zone and leaves it burning for an hour there will be a wave of light across the world in rememberance of all of our babies gone too soon.

Collie hope you don't mind that I have copied this to my facebook status too. x


----------



## Cassie10

I've got my shirt on that is for October 15th and I've also got two candles here with me at work. One for me and one for my friend who has also lost a baby. We will be lighting them at 7... I hope this day isn't too hard for anyone. I've already started feeling a bit emotional for some reason. :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

I lit these candles for my angels, Eve and Megan, and for all of the other angels out there, whose mummy's have helped me on this journey. 
love to you all xxx


----------



## SarahJane

For all of our babies and also for all of the babies lost but not mentioned in the world:cry:


----------



## collie_crazy

Of course I dont mind hun :hugs: And I'm glad you got to take part in the Wave of Light for Max. 

Its nearly 9pm here now and I think I will keep my candle burning until I go to sleep tonight. For some reason I cant bare to blow it out. 

I hope everyone is OK tonight :hugs:

Forgive me for the amount of pics I am about to post. I got a bit carried away. I have a bit of a passion for photography (although I'm not very good!) and couldnt put the camera down! 

My little mementos of Emily - her little hat from Calvins Hats, her name in the sand pic, willow tree ornament of a female figure cradling a newborn, Emilys little teddy - she has an identical one with her in her forever bed and my memorial candle.


And again but with 17 tealight candles added in rememberance of the 17 babies that die everyday in the UK through stillbirth, neonatal death and SIDs. 









The candle says - 
Baby Loss Awareness
15th October
Joining in the Wave of Light
I light this candle in memory of 
Emily McDonald
24th July 2011

 
Love you Angels, Hope you are all taking care of each other :kiss:


----------



## SarahJane

Collie - your pics are gorgeous xxx


----------



## KamIAm

Oh WOW!!!! :winkwink:

Thank you SO much for sharing your pictures!! You did an amazing job!!!

I have 2 more hours to go til' I light my candle for our babies ...

I did just get back from the cemetery, I wanted to send some balloons and leave some fall decorations ...&#9829;


----------



## KamIAm

Poopy! Sorry it's sideways..... I'll remember to flip the rest of my pics later ... LOL


----------



## Cassie10

All the pictures are so beautiful. :hugs: I've got about an hour and a half until 7 here. I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## Eve

https://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy124/baby_maybe_825/waveoflight.jpg

Our candles are lit... x


----------



## collie_crazy

Kam I love your flowers and balloon :hugs: 

And Kalebs candle is beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Cassie10

I'm stuck here at work so I couldn't do all that I wanted to but I did get time to light one for our babies. I'll always have time for that...
 



Attached Files:







candles.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









lighting.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Andypanda6570

Cassie10 said:


> I'm stuck here at work so I couldn't do all that I wanted to but I did get time to light one for our babies. I'll always have time for that...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

My light is lit for My Emma and our babies ..... :flower:









Here are a few of my pics from my house .... :flower:

Love ya girls.... :hugs:

Our babies.... Never Forgotten:winkwink:


----------



## KamIAm

At exactly 7pm, as I am lighting my candle... I hear an unexpected knock at my front door... So, I hurried and finished lighting my candle and ran to the door.... It was a good friend... She held in her hand a lil pink bag with a tiny pink candle lit inside for Emma... It's the last picture I posted above... 

I was speechless.... She just handed it to me, gave me a hug and said she lit a light for Em' too..... She placed it on my front porch gave me a quick hug and left.....

Wow.... How perfect ......


----------



## Cassie10

KamIAm said:


> At exactly 7pm, as I am lighting my candle... I hear an unexpected knock at my front door... So, I hurried and finished lighting my candle and ran to the door.... It was a good friend... She held in her hand a lil pink bag with a tiny pink candle lit inside for Emma... It's the last picture I posted above...
> 
> I was speechless.... She just handed it to me, gave me a hug and said she lit a light for Em' too..... She placed it on my front porch gave me a quick hug and left.....
> 
> Wow.... How perfect ......

Wow... that is such a beautiful story. :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

KamIAm said:


> At exactly 7pm, as I am lighting my candle... I hear an unexpected knock at my front door... So, I hurried and finished lighting my candle and ran to the door.... It was a good friend... She held in her hand a lil pink bag with a tiny pink candle lit inside for Emma... It's the last picture I posted above...
> 
> I was speechless.... She just handed it to me, gave me a hug and said she lit a light for Em' too..... She placed it on my front porch gave me a quick hug and left.....
> 
> Wow.... How perfect ......

that's amazing...what a lovely friend!

I've been so touched by friends of mine who sent messages of support to me yesterday, and lit candles for my angels. looking at the photos on facebook, and on here, gave me a really warm feeling inside...I can't explain it, but it was amazing how everyone across the world came together :) xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Cassie I am so glad you had a chance to light your candle even at work :hugs:

And Kam that story about your friend has made me cry :cry: just so beautiful. And I love love love the little frame with Emmas footprints - it's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## yazoo

KamIAm said:


> At exactly 7pm, as I am lighting my candle... I hear an unexpected knock at my front door... So, I hurried and finished lighting my candle and ran to the door.... It was a good friend... She held in her hand a lil pink bag with a tiny pink candle lit inside for Emma... It's the last picture I posted above...
> 
> I was speechless.... She just handed it to me, gave me a hug and said she lit a light for Em' too..... She placed it on my front porch gave me a quick hug and left.....
> 
> Wow.... How perfect ......

Wow, how thoughtful of your friend. I wish I had friends like that but it seems even my best friends aren't bothered anymore.


----------



## yazoo

And thanks for sharing all your pics girls, I couldn't do all I wanted as we had to go away at 7 but I still let candles for Jakob and all the other angel babies.


----------



## Eve

KamIAm said:


> At exactly 7pm, as I am lighting my candle... I hear an unexpected knock at my front door... So, I hurried and finished lighting my candle and ran to the door.... It was a good friend... She held in her hand a lil pink bag with a tiny pink candle lit inside for Emma... It's the last picture I posted above...
> 
> I was speechless.... She just handed it to me, gave me a hug and said she lit a light for Em' too..... She placed it on my front porch gave me a quick hug and left.....
> 
> Wow.... How perfect ......

Lovely story :hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

What an amazing feeling and thought... Everyone lighting their candles acrossed the globe for all our babies and others not mentioned...

Loved hearing about you girls night.... Cassie, I am sooo glad you even got to light candles at work:thumbup: That is super cool!

I was just imagining... I bet our lil ones up there was soooo excited to see the world light up in beautiful colors and seeing all the balloons that was sent... 

What a special day....:flower:

Xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Cassie10

That is a lovely thought... I bet all of our precious angels loved it!


----------

